# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Killifish >  spawning substrate alternatives

## Raf

Hi all,

Does anyone have experience with alternative spawning substrates for SAA's?
As I have difficulties finding a constant supply of peat, I see myself forced to experiment with my South American Annuals. Yesterday I found 21 viable eggs of _S. papilliferus_ in the filter floss of my box filter!

regards,

raf

----------


## RonWill

> Does anyone have experience with alternative spawning substrates for SAA's?


Raf,
Instead of peat, boiled coir (grounded/shredded coconut husk) can also be used. SAA will take to processed *spaghnum* (*sphagnum*  :Question: *** ) moss if left inside a bare bottom tank (and there's no other choice :wink: )

I know that some plant spawners will stick their eggs to fine-leaved plants and filter pads. The only problem is that you'll still need to pick annual eggs and incubate them in peat. Maybe you can experiment and let us know.

*** Google returned hits with both spellings. Anyone know which is the correct one? [a few links anyway...]
http://www.calwesttropical.com/orchid_moss.html
http://www.orchidsasia.com/pacific/sphagnum.htm
http://www.jemorchids.com/phal_cultM.htm
http://www.blueplanetbiomes.org/sphagnum_moss.htm
http://www.snh.org.uk/pdfs/education...num%20moss.pdf
http://www.ipcc.ie/infosphagnum.html

Sphagnum Moss vs Sphagnum Peat Moss
http://www.ext.vt.edu/departments/en.../sphagnum.html

but there appears to be a downside to this moss;
http://aggie-horticulture.tamu.edu/c...misc/moss.html

something contradictory to the above and used as a surgical dressing;
http://www.botanical.com/botanical/mgmh/m/mossph54.html

----------

